# PSA: Brickers Abound



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2019)

What kind of douchebags...?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 178198​Just a short Public Service Announcement for our users, particularly the ones who like their Homebrew on Nintendo platforms. The Homebrew community tends to be positive and participating in it is a recipe for a good time, but no group of people is free of bad actors with too much time on their hands. We have reason to believe that in the near future we'll see a lot of suspicious uploads of innocent-looking applications that are actually concealed console brickers and viruses. We came across a disconcerting message by some authors of Wii-related malware:
> 
> The safety of our users is our number one priority, so we strongly urge forum-goers to be particularly weary of applications uploaded to the site recently, particularly if they come from relatively new accounts. We apologise for this inconvenience, but sadly there is little we can do besides staying vigilant and dealing swiftly with any and all suspicious content.
> 
> Stay safe, and keep on Tempin'!



THANK YOU.

I could not imagine that there really are those *asshole*s who want to screw up the joy of our old but beloved Wii.

Sorry for this untypical expression but I'm really pissed off on these guys.


----------



## DKB (Sep 2, 2019)

Fuckin' assholes, man.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 2, 2019)

So terrorists wants to destroy wiis?


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

Some of us maybe he able to troll some people trying to dm us some attachments by reporting anyone who the to send us any apps for Wii homebrew


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 2, 2019)

> Dolphinophile - The product of the Dolphin exploit, totally nuking your Dolphin installation requiring a reinstallation of it. That's why it's called that - it fucks your Dolphin!



Fucking idiots. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/-phil-


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

Is only the Wii affected?


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 2, 2019)

lol xD why go after the wii ... so you are targeting people who still use the wii , but have to hack it and use new files you are uploading (is there anything still being updated for the wii ? lol like just block new files for wii xD ) .... the pool of potential user they are trying to reach is kinda small xD


----------



## KlariNoX (Sep 2, 2019)

Imagine how boring your life must be to do stuff like this. Fuck those guys


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

1NOOB said:


> lol xD why go after the wii ... so you are targeting people who still use the wii , but have to hack it and use new files you are uploading (is there anything still being updated for the wii ? lol like just block new files for wii xD ) .... the pool of potential user they are trying to reach is kinda small xD



Please look and read through the Wii hacking Forum,there are daily Threads and Posts and many questions about Modding the Wii.
Enough "Customers"  would I say.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> > Enjoy your paperweight!


The fucking tone...


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

I requested for their virgin account to be banned for violating the Terms of Service (uploading viruses/malware)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Is only the Wii affected?


We can't be sure, there's a number of brickers out there that could be concealed with the software they apparently developed, so everyone should be on their toes for now and avoid downloading and installing unverified software from unofficial sources.


----------



## smilodon (Sep 2, 2019)

I can imagine someone wanting to destroy a PC or a switch, but a wii? How lame can you be?


----------



## BvanBart (Sep 2, 2019)

GBATemp can help in this: no uploads when you are not within 100 posts.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> We can't be sure, there's a number of brickers out there that could be concealed with the software they apparently developed, so everyone should be on their toes for now and avoid downloading and installing unverified software from unofficial sources.


Yes, only download from official Github. Really sad that there are people out to brick consoles.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank goodness my Wii is fully hacked enough to not try out anything made recently. Then again i only use WiiFlow even on the WiiU


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Sep 2, 2019)

Since when are trolls given a serious time?

Unless there's already reports of bricks floating around, this seems more like seeding FUD to me and oversizing some random trolls who want to get a rise out of people.


----------



## Godofcheese (Sep 2, 2019)

Be gentle to my Wii, it has done nothing wrong


----------



## lisreal2401 (Sep 2, 2019)

Verify wiibrew edits
Only source anything from there outside of what already exists

That's basically all you'd have to do in terms of mitigating something like this. There's probably like 6 teenagers that are bored enough to waste time attempting anything significant with this, the public release would amount to Discord trolls, again, with literally nothing else to do.

If you're trying to mass brick a bunch of consoles, try making it for something that's in active development and not a $20 box that any person with half a brain has been able to mod for the entire decade. You'd at least have some credibility as a fuckstick, not just a fuckstick.

EDIT: You're only keeping this private for 1 week? Come on guys, gotta be more confident than that


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Since when are trolls given a serious time?
> 
> Unless there's already reports of bricks floating around, this seems more like seeding FUD to me and oversizing some random trolls who want to get a rise out of people.


As I said, these people have released malware before, so we have to treat any threat they make seriously, particularly when they're aimed against our community specifically. It doesn't hurt to be safe - verifying before installing should be normal practice anyway. We don't want to spread any form of panic, but you can't be too careful, can you?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

It is not only the bricking Thing....

FEAR is the weapon put on by these people.

To achieve:

All are unsure,nobody does not longer have the confidence in Modding their Wii´s...
This kind of...


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2019)

Edgy kids.
Parents should've slapped more sense into them, their parents should've slapped more sense into their parents.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> Fucking idiots.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/-phil-



That's hilarious, have they not heard of audiophile for example? The phile part means love. The phile in pedophile is also love/attraction, pedo is child, child-love.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Sep 2, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Edgy kids.
> Parents should've slapped more sense into them, their parents should've slapped more sense into their parents.


It's weird.

That DS bricker was literally nuked off the Internet for years, but resurfaced once bricking stuff = fun...

god dammit


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

lisreal2401 said:


> It's weird.
> 
> That DS bricker was literally nuked off the Internet for years, but resurfaced once bricking stuff = fun...
> 
> god dammit


I don't necessarily condone completely nuking these things because there's often a lot to be learned from them, they should simply be kept in containment by responsible parties. In the case of closely-knit communities like the Homebrew community stuff like this gets universally snuffed out pretty quickly. That's admirable, to be sure - people look out for each other.


----------



## Harumyne (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok, so now the Wii homebrew scene is akin to going to illegal raves and dropping random pills a stranger is selling, could be ecstacy, or could be the last pill you ever take. 

Cool, might as well call it all gurnbrew.


----------



## Gimzie (Sep 2, 2019)

gonna have to put up some wii memorials for this one

really though, as serious as these malware shenanigans are, the way this post is written sounds like a textbook villain of a movie/video game, it's almost hilarious.


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Sep 2, 2019)

oh no, next they will be coming after my gameboys


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

Gimzie said:


> gonna have to put up some wii memorials for this one
> 
> really though, as serious as these malware shenanigans are, the way this post is written sounds like a textbook villain of a movie/video game, it's almost hilarious.


Their approach certainly sounds like a plot by Dick Dastardly. It's almost cartoonish, I don't understand why their group would "hype things up" like this besides the obvious intention of spreading terror. Now, we're not particularly terrified - we trust our users will heed the warning and won't install any odd binaries they got from a guy in a trench coat behind the dumpsters.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Their approach certainly sounds like a plot by Dick Dastardly. It's almost cartoonish, I don't understand why their group would "hype things up" like this besides the obvious intention of spreading terror. Now, we're not particularly terrified - we trust our users will heed the warning and won't install any odd binaries they got from a guy in a trench coat behind the dumpsters.



You're underestimating the userbase...

In all honesty, the users with some know how will stay away from it, it's the noobies that will come flooding in.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 2, 2019)

Okay, I’m _not_ a developer. Nevertheless: Bricking a Wii to a point where only restoring a NAND backup with something like an Infectus/NAND programmer can help seems plausible to me. I hate something like that.
*
Posting this warning on the front page is a good thing*. But it’s also giving those idiots their five minutes of fame.

If any of those malware authors reads this: *I feel bad for you!* If you feel the necessity of spreading FUD and/or malware you must have a miserable live.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2019)

On the bright side, most of us are not so quick to getting homebrew as soon as they release. If there's something up with one, there will be comments, which is why you always check the comments first if there is any. It sounds wrong, but there will most likely be someone who takes the fall first. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Okay, I’m _not_ a developer. Nevertheless: Bricking a Wii to a point where only restoring a NAND backup with something like an Infectus/NAND programmer can help seems plausible to me. I hate something like that.
> *
> Posting this warning on the front page is a good thing*. But it’s also giving those idiots their five minutes of fame.
> 
> If any of those malware authors reads this: *I feel bad for you!* If you feel the necessity of spreading FUD and/or malware you must have a miserable live.


I specifically don't use any names in the post, the Google bot also ignores text in quotation tags, so I'm giving them zero publicity, since I know that's precisely what they desire. They're not getting it from us, their SEO will gain nothing from our little PSA, it's aimed to warn our users only.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a weird feeling that they used the Wii references as disguise, so be careful with any new homebrew (whatever the platform) that surfaces after the 7th, I bet my pocket's money that it will be aimed to the switch scene.


----------



## Gimzie (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Their approach certainly sounds like a plot by Dick Dastardly. It's almost cartoonish, I don't understand why their group would "hype things up" like this besides the obvious intention of spreading terror. Now, we're not particularly terrified - we trust our users will heed the warning and won't install any odd binaries they got from a guy in a trench coat behind the dumpsters.



wii terrorism is something fierce, ey?


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 2, 2019)

I cannot believe what I am reading. the darkside of homebrew?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I specifically don't use any names in the post, the Google bot also ignores text in quotation tags, so I'm giving them zero publicity, since I know that's precisely what they desire. They're not getting it from us, their SEO will gain nothing from our little PSA, it's aimed to warn our users only.


That's very good! Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> *Posting this warning on the front page is a good thing*. But it’s also giving those idiots their five minutes of fame.



It's almost like a catch-22. You want to let people know so they avoid it and deal wisely, but if you do, you also have the unwanted effect of publicizing them.
*EDIT: frickin' ninjas man*

I would argue and say that it's good for the newer users at the least.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> That's very good! Thank you for the explanation.


At the very least that's what it's supposed to do, but I additionally spoilered it now as well. Nothing we can really do about it, the word will spread either way, but I won't give them the satisfaction of mentioning them by name.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Enjoy your paperweight!



Ironically, this breathes new life into the Wii.


----------



## AceX (Sep 2, 2019)

Gimzie said:


> textbook villain of a movie/video game, it's almost hilarious.


Ikr, I also don't understand why they'd warn people.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 2, 2019)

lisreal2401 said:


> Verify wiibrew edits
> Only source anything from there outside of what already exists
> 
> That's basically all you'd have to do in terms of mitigating something like this. There's probably like 6 teenagers that are bored enough to waste time attempting anything significant with this, the public release would amount to Discord trolls, again, with literally nothing else to do.
> ...


Sshh, don't give them ideas...


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Sep 2, 2019)

I still don't get why people do this (unless they're stealing keys or something so they can bypass bans). It's pointless and all you do is get yourself a horrible reputation.


----------



## NicEXE (Sep 2, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Yes, only download from official Github. Really sad that there are people out to brick consoles.


I'm pretty sure I've encountered some open-source malware on Github. Just because it's on Github, doesn't mean it's safe.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

NicEXE said:


> I'm pretty sure I've encountered some open-source malware on Github. Just because it's on Github, doesn't mean it's safe.


That's why I said official (official repository).


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2019)

AceX said:


> Ikr, I also don't understand why they'd warn people.



They warn people to create fear confusion and or misdirection its no different than when the Irish Republican Army used to plant bombs then phone the police 15 mins before the bomb went off.

They would say something like we have placed a bomb in Trafalgar Square you have 15 minutes.

This would create instant fear and panic/confusion as the police scrambled to clear out the place the bomb was planted. 

75% of the time the bomb would be in the place they said. And 25% of the time it would be somewhere else (thus the misdirection)

I can easily see them talking about attacking the Wii and bam they realese shit that bricks the Switch cause everyone is completely focused on the fact they said they were going after the Wii.

Bottom line be very careful over the next few days/weeks whatever system you are downloading homebrew for


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 2, 2019)

Now that's a waste of time


----------



## bodefuceta (Sep 2, 2019)

I wonder if there are any curated lists of wii homebrew.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> They warn people to create fear confusion and or misdirection its no different than when the Irish Republican Army used to plant bombs then phone the police 15 mins before the bomb went off.
> 
> They would say something like we have placed a bomb in Trafalgar Square you have 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


We also suspect that there might be some misdirection going on, which is why we strongly advise using common sense and good judgement when installing Homebrew on *any* system. If it doesn't seem right, don't risk it.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> They warn people to create fear confusion and or misdirection its no different than when the Irish Republican Army used to plant bombs then phone the police 15 mins before the bomb went off.
> 
> They would say something like we have placed a bomb in Trafalgar Square you have 15 minutes.
> 
> ...



Totally what I'm thinking. They are aiming anything else but the Wii, cause is _dead_. They most likely would be interested in a recent system, and one well documented, so 3DS and/or Vita aren't out of the scope.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 2, 2019)

who's still putting new files into their wii's? my wiiu's is already golden. I guess this could affect somebody just starting out in the wii scene lol. 
Still, it just sounds like some troll seeking attention.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 2, 2019)

@Foxi4 Thank you for your amazing service in bringing this to light. This does sound a little..off, though, as other have said.
From my experience, I'm sure you'll be able to dig something up on what's going on. I'm just glad I haven't added any new homebrew to my Wii in years.
My 3DS, however... I really hope that's not the real target.
Wait.
Those are all features the 3DS also has, right? And it's a bit more popular right now.
Hmm.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2019)

For those who develop homebrew/programs: It is possible to make a sort of timebomb that triggers a brick code at an specific date? If so, is possible it could be hidden on an already existing homebrew?

Just imagine an specific fork of Luma 3DS having such thing. Oh my.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 2, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> For those who develop homebrew/programs: It is possible to make a sort of timebomb that triggers a brick code at an specific date? If so, is possible it could be hidden on an already existing homebrew?
> 
> Just imagine an specific fork of Luma 3DS having such thing. Oh my.



And didn't the 3DS CFWs just go through a wave of updates within the past few months?


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 2, 2019)

Lol sad morons, sad sad sad. They will never get into my Wii n that’s a fact jack.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2019)

BLsquared said:


> And didn't the 3DS CFWs just go through a wave of updates within the past few months?



Yeah, also, a lot of users have cutsom forks from other people, for example, the Majora's Mask restoration project uses a Luma fork that supports BPS/IPS patches (I have that installed), and I think that a well known Mario Kart 7 Hack uses the same.

Anyway, the source for those is public, so anyone could spot something fishy just by looking at it... but I don't know how many people drops by to read someone elses code on github and try to verify if anything weird is going on.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 2, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Yeah, also, a lot of users have cutsom forks from other people, for example, the Majora's Mask restoration project uses a Luma fork that supports BPS/IPS patches (I have that installed), and I think that a well known Mario Kart 7 Hack uses the same.
> 
> Anyway, the source for those is public, so anyone could spot something fishy just by looking at it... but I don't know how many people drops by to read someone elses code on github and try to verify if anything weird is going on.


Honestly, we need to figure out their motive for this. Because this could be a member that contributed the changes as a hidden attack.
But until we have evidence, we're just hypothesizing and freaking over possibly nothing...maybe


----------



## Larsenv (Sep 2, 2019)

I have known about this before this PSA was posted, since I've been involved in the Wii scene. (In November, it'll have been 7 years since I started. Wow!)

As far as we know, it's one idiot doing this for attention. It started when he linked a fake Pong game in a Discord server that in reality corrupts your Wii Menu. We have no idea who this guy really is, he seems to be using a throwaway account. We have reported his GitHub and taken steps on Discord to make sure this isn't spread.

Thankfully, there have been no reports of someone's actual Wii being bricked. If it was bricked, then you might lose your save files and Miis without a backup, but you can buy a new one for as low as $30 on eBay.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

I'll be sure to keep my eye out on the Wii forums on September 7th. I doubt that this is actually real and it's just trolls looking to get a reaction.

If that's the case then they've certainly done a good job looking at the thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

BLsquared said:


> Honestly, we need to figure out their motive for this. Because this could be a member that contributed the changes as a hidden attack.
> But until we have evidence, we're just hypothesizing and freaking over possibly nothing...maybe


The motive is lulz. They've been teasing this for a while on their YT channel from what I've seen so far. We haven't seen any instances of any unusual bricks happening yet, but we thought it prudent to warn users that some shenanigans are afoot.



Larsenv said:


> I have known about this before this PSA was posted, since I've been involved in the Wii scene. (In November, it'll have been 7 years since I started. Wow!)
> 
> As far as we know, it's one idiot doing this for attention. It started when he linked a fake Pong game in a Discord server that in reality corrupts your Wii Menu. We have no idea who this guy really is, he seems to be using a throwaway account. We have reported his GitHub and taken steps on Discord to make sure this isn't spread.
> 
> Thankfully, there have been no reports of someone's actual Wii being bricked. If it was bricked, then you might lose your save files and Miis without a backup, but you can buy a new one for as low as $30 on eBay.


This about covers what we know on our end as well, but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

Anyway, just use common sense. Backup your NAND and just don't download anything from untrusted people for now.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> The motive is fairly obviously lulz. They've been teasing this for a while in their YT channel from what I've seen so far. We haven't seen any instances of any unusual bricks happening yet, but we thought it prudent to warn users that some shenanigans are afoot.


Ah, gotcha. I was unaware of the Youtube stuff going on.
Yeah, probably just some more jokers looking for a name. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

I have asked for the leader of the Wii virus group thing to be banned from github so hopefully less people will know where (if) they release all of this stuff in 11 days to the public so there will be less bricks hopefully.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also back up your storage devices you use for the wii because they have an sd card corrupter (maybe even usb corrupter)


----------



## nWo (Sep 2, 2019)

How sad their lives must be.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 2, 2019)

Why would a bricker even announce it with so many details of their plan if their goal is to brick as many Wiis as possible?  Now people will be more cautious and check the Homebrew before using it.  I'm guessing this will turn out to be a hoax, or maybe, this person is just a complete moron.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 2, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> It is possible to make a sort of timebomb that triggers a brick code at an specific date? If so, is possible it could be hidden on an already existing homebrew?


Sure, and it's not really news - the oldest software (for PCs) that I could find in 2 minutes is from 1987 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerusalem_(computer_virus)


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 2, 2019)

Sounds like low level wannabe devs just wanting attention.


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

If anyone has a project they are working on for the Wii they should release it BEFORE the 7th to not look suspicious.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 2, 2019)

The internet brings out the worst in people. What a bunch of douchebags...

It might be a good idea to wait a while before installing anything from people you haven't heard of before.
After a while the feedback will give you an idea whether it's safe to use or not.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> - Wii Bricker 9000 - dhtdht020 edition​


​What's the context of that? Was dhtdht020 involved or something?


----------



## N7Kopper (Sep 2, 2019)

This is why I always complained about how _stupid_ it was that the Homebrew Channel always accepted remote payloads without user confirmation. But, of _course_, everyone's LAN setup is completely secure, IPv6 still doesn't exist, and nobody makes brickers.


----------



## GarnetSunset (Sep 2, 2019)

http://web.archive.org/web/20190902...mmit/b65379a66cf932e6df9ec21b13f9c4e64145a893

If you're going to write malware don't throw your screenname all over the place. Thanks. @mods idk if you guys care enough about this but the user appears to be active here on the forum. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2019)

GarnetSunset said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20190902...mmit/b65379a66cf932e6df9ec21b13f9c4e64145a893
> 
> If you're going to write malware don't throw your screenname all over the place. Thanks. @mods idk if you guys care enough about this but the user appears to be active here on the forum.
> 
> Thanks.



So a good start is to find which homebrews have net donwload functions in their code. Nice find btw.


----------



## SuperDan (Sep 2, 2019)

Find Em Kill Em ..... ! The Assholes ...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

lol but why though


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 2, 2019)

This is so messed up... and that people is breathing the same air I am.... DISGUSTING.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 2, 2019)

Why are they doing this i ask myself? The wii is innocent!


----------



## GarnetSunset (Sep 2, 2019)

GarnetSunset said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20190902...mmit/b65379a66cf932e6df9ec21b13f9c4e64145a893
> 
> If you're going to write malware don't throw your screenname all over the place. Thanks. @mods idk if you guys care enough about this but the user appears to be active here on the forum.
> 
> Thanks.


this mightve been a mis-step on my end, as they also appear on the riiconnect24 patcher.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 2, 2019)

Erm...not to be naive, but exactly how trustworthy is a source that announces a malware spread? I mean...making a document that'll be talked about for the lulz is much easier than making wii apps that trash the wii...for lulz.


Erm...and also:
_- NoConnect24 - Fuck up all internet connectivity with your Wii!_

I'm...actually sort of interested in this (or rather: I would've been if my wii's weren't retired). I've only very occasionally connected them to the internet to test things, and seeing how long it's been it would actually be a GOOD thing right now. For _me_, obviously.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> This is so messed up... and that people is breathing the same air I am.... DISGUSTING.


What correlation does oxygen and wii hackers have?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

GarnetSunset said:


> this mightve been a mis-step on my end, as they also appear on the riiconnect24 patcher.


KcrPL has been a helpful member of the community for a good while, I suspect his name is there to stir up drama, although he's welcome to confirm or deny in his own time. I don't want to put anyone on blast here, the "guilty party" is fairly obvious.


----------



## GarnetSunset (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> @KcrPL has been a member of the community for a good while, I suspect his name his there to stir up drama, although he's welcome to confirm or deny in his own time. I don't want to put anyone on blast here, the "guilty party" is fairly obvious.


Gotcha. It'd be nice to get them to reveal whatever hashes they've made etc so we can have those for protection purposes.

Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 2, 2019)

Please don't hurt my Wii, there are too many memories inside it.... _And there goes my innuendo joke.... Damnit. _


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

What I am also wondering is why everyone is reacting this way to a 11 year old console. Like, even if you are affected you can get another one for less than $20. I fail to see how this is such a big deal.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 2, 2019)

Priiloader Killer - Restore with Priiloader you say? Take this!

Man, haven't heard of Priiloader in awhile


Anyway, why go after the wii? Seems like a ploy to distract people from other stuff.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2019)

The wii...

They are about 10 years too late into this.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 2, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> What I am also wondering is why everyone is reacting this way to a 11 year old console. Like, even if you are affected you can get another one for less than $20. I fail to see how this is such a big deal.


I dunno, but people like me where I have tons of saves, and other modded shit on my Wii. But let's not get started on how many nostalgic memories I have with this system.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I dunno, but people like me where I have tons of saves, and other modded shit on my Wii. But let's not get started on how many nostalgic memories I have with this system.


I guess that's fair. But then again. You could just backup your saves and homebrew and put them somewhere that it would be untouched.


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> The internet brings out the worst in people. What a bunch of douchebags...
> 
> It might be a good idea to wait a while before installing anything from people you haven't heard of before.
> After a while the feedback will give you an idea whether it's safe to use or not.


Also make sure the people giving the ok AREN'T RELATED because if they have a connection they might say it is safe and then it bricks your Wii


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 2, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> What I am also wondering is why everyone is reacting this way to a 11 year old console. Like, even if you are affected you can get another one for less than $20. I fail to see how this is such a big deal.



Got to consider the contents their Wiis hold. A gamer's nightmare is losing all progress in their games.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

Let me also point out that if you really care about your system and saves and can't tell between what is safe and dangerous. You should not be tampering with it in the first place. It always comes with its risks and it'll be on you if something happens to your console.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Sep 2, 2019)

late april fools?


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> Got to consider the contents their Wiis hold. A gamer's nightmare is losing all progress in their games.





Essasetic said:


> I guess that's fair. But then again. You could just backup your saves and homebrew and put them somewhere that it would be untouched.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 2, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> I guess that's fair. But then again. You could just backup your saves and homebrew and put them somewhere that it would be untouched.


At the end of the day, that's a nightmare in of itself for backing all those up and restoring _everything, _not just save files to a new Wii. Also gotta remod it, if possible, and restore a ton of shit. But let's not get started on how you have to run the game and create a new save _to install a backed up save. _


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> At the end of the day, that's a nightmare in of itself for backing all those up and restoring _everything, _not just save files to a new Wii. Also gotta remod it, if possible, and restore a ton of shit. But let's not get started on how you have to run the game and create a new save _to install a backed up save. _


Yeah true. But at the end of the day, just use common sense and don't download anything fishy.


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

I may just be paranoid, but it kinda feels like someone hired these guys to kill the Wii modding community.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What  would someone have to gain except to have a chance at killing Wii modding.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

Underguy573 said:


> I may just be paranoid, but it kinda feels like someone hired these guys to kill the Wii modding community.


Yeah you are quite paranoid. Also, this won't kill the Wii modding community. If you use that logic then every console modding community would be dead in the water by now.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2019)

The sad part is some good guy some where who is learning how to code for the 1st time is working on his real homebrew. who about to release his homebrew will have no downloads. poor guy.




to the wankers who are behind this get pay for some pussies you pussies.


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 2, 2019)

Flame said:


> The sad part is some good guy some where who is learning how to code for the 1st time is working on his real homebrew. who about to release his homebrew will have no downloads. poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a shame. But they could always share the source code for proof there's no malicious content involved. It's what I would do if there's a threat of brick code being hidden in homebrew apps


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

I've been aware of this happening for a while now, and I can calm you all down.
The person behind this is just some trolling kid who decided to spread in the Open Shop Channel Discord server back in early August, a "Wii Pong" trojan.

The user is trying to scare people, and is basically powerless. Nobody would be stupid enough to run it on their Nintendo Wii consoles, and he has no way of spreading this around.

Me (dhtdht020) and other members have attempted our best at making sure the user will be taken as a pure troll and won't be given the attention they want.
In return, the troll behind this has created _"Wii Bricker 9000 - dhtdht020 edition - This won't be going away anytime soon! Enjoy being associated with a bricker!"_ which is basically the exact same thing, just has my twitter username on it.

In short, the troll is absolutely powerless- an attention seeker, and is no threat to anybody.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 2, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> I've been aware of this happening for a while now, and I can calm you all down.
> The person behind this is just some trolling kid who decided to spread in the Open Shop Channel Discord server back in early August, a "Wii Pong" trojan.
> 
> The user is trying to scare people, and is basically powerless. Nobody would be stupid enough to run it on their Nintendo Wii consoles, and he has no way of spreading this around.
> ...


Looks like I assumed correctly.


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank God but let us still make sure to stay on guard that first day of it.


----------



## SushiKing (Sep 2, 2019)

Why the Wii? 

I found mine in a junkyard that still works 100% fine.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 2, 2019)

This reminds of something 

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...k-side-nintendo-switch-hacking-piracy-pirates


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> I've been aware of this happening for a while now, and I can calm you all down.
> The person behind this is just some trolling kid who decided to spread in the Open Shop Channel Discord server back in early August, a "Wii Pong" trojan.
> 
> The user is trying to scare people, and is basically powerless. Nobody would be stupid enough to run it on their Nintendo Wii consoles, and he has no way of spreading this around.
> ...


I'd also like to state his "team" consists of two members.
One well known and possibly trusted by the community, who very obviously is there mainly to spy- and well, the troll himself.
The troll also originally claimed being "transgender", and had in their github bio "she/her"
we realized very quickly it's a lie, after he started forgetting about his preferred pronounce.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2019)

SushiKing said:


> Why the Wii?




Some people just want to watch the world burn!


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 2, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> late april fools?



Don't you guys have Wii's? D:


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

*Alright, lets break everything down, and tell exactly what happened here, because I know literally EVERYTHING about this situation, even meeting this asshole online.*

It started all off on GBAtemp, when some guy was talking about a "DS Owata" or "r0mloader". At the time, I didn't know what we was talking about, so I did some research. Apparently, a guy named DarkFader was all the way back in 2005 inspired by another group of PSP brickers to make a trojan horse for the Nintendo DS. Read the whole article here (once the RGDWiki gets back up, I'm looking at you Ben) https://wiki.mariocube.xyz/index.php?title=CrashMe. Everything went fine for a couple of days until someone posted on the RiiConnect24 and Open Shop Channel Discord servers a simple Wii Pong game, and he needed for people to test it. Quickly browsing to the AWFUL code in a hex editor, we were able to make the app work on Dolphin and found a little application known as *Wii Bricker 9000*.





Even the maker of this app had the balls to tell that he was inspired by my article, asking if he could join as many Wii-related Discord servers as possible, just for attention, fame, and more importantly, bricking Wii's. After that, this guy was mostly a clown. He was most of the time an annoyance, he got banned from the Open Shop Channel, RiiConnect24 Discord servers, banned from the r/WiiHacks subreddit. He would sometimes post something on his newly-made Github account and post stuff in the wild. So far, there is this:
-A forked/fake RiiConnect24 patcher that downloads Wii Bricker 9000 instead of the usual RiiConnect24 Wii Mail Patcher.
-Wii Bricker 9000 - *REDACTED* Edition (not the actual name, but someone's name was mentioned in it).
-The Wii Bricker 9000 I mentioned above.
-A forked Wii Bricker, who'se name I also won't mention, but he made that bricker waaaaay before this whole thing went down.
-Some minor leaks of "Project Dandelion".

But why is he doing this? Simple:





Attention. That's it. And here are we now. A bunch of yet-to-be-released brickers and a Github account where I still have to await a responce if they will take it down or not. *Now, what can you do, or what can we do?
-Do not give this guy attention, neither positive or negative attention, that is what he wants.
-For the coming weeks, be careful with what you download from Nintendo Discord servers, Wii-related subreddits, WiiBrew and other Nintendo Wiki's, and more importantly, GBAtemp.
-Do not accept any given application from a random account that DM'ed or PM'ed you out of nowhere, block them instantly, and notify any online moderator or admin on that server, wiki or forum.
-If you obtain one of these brickers, DO NOT SHARE OR ARCHIVE ANY OF THESE BRICKERS AROUND. According to a message he posted, he has 800 different checksums ready, all of which will be posted probably somewhere. Make sure you keep your MD5Checker handy.
*
If you have any questions left up your mind, make sure to either reply to this post with this post mentioned, or hit me up with a PM.
That is it for now, Trash_Bandatcoot out.


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

He probably will be banned from github because he broke the Terms of Service. (spreading malware/viruses)


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

Underguy573 said:


> He probably will be banned from github because he broke the Terms of Service. (spreading malware/viruses)


The user has been reported by multiple users, github responded to every report with a simple "We will be investigating this".


----------



## Voyambar (Sep 2, 2019)

This seems like literal bullshit. I can smell it even. Nonetheless I appreciate you guys warning your users about this if it actually turns out to be true.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Underguy573 said:


> He probably will be banned from github because he broke the Terms of Service. (spreading malware/viruses)


Nope, Github recieved my report, and threw it onto a pile of "We'll come back on those next time".


----------



## Zense (Sep 2, 2019)

This sucks.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

Zense said:


> *snip*


A few days ago I jokingly asked the person behind this about their social life, he responded that he has no friends.
I can doubt that's actually true- but after thinking about the stuff he spends his time on, it will be no surprise that's true.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> A few days ago I jokingly asked the person behind this about their social life, he responded that he has no friends.
> I can doubt that's actually true- but after thinking about the stuff he spends his time on, it will be no surprise that's true.


We both have seen how much of a literal clown this guy is, seeking for attention left and right. I bet he has someone, but not anybody online.


----------



## MrHuu (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah.. everyone, only allow official GIT!

Well thats bs. About 95% of the visitors in atleast the 3DS thread are NOT interested in any code or whatsoever.

If the source is available.. nice! But hardly anyone is interested or capable to actually determine if it malware or not.

It sucks tho that they're makin this.
Sh*theads..


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

Project Dandelion? Sounds like the name of an Animal Crossing mod, so cute.


----------



## maddenmike95 (Sep 2, 2019)

Would said malware/brick be able to transfer through save files? I have been downloading a lot 100% save files to go try out as of lately. Also it's on a wii u running in vwii mode.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Jack54782 said:


> Project Dandelion? Sounds like the name of an Animal Crossing mod, so cute.


From what we've seen, *it's not very cute*. Keep that in mind .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



maddenmike95 said:


> Would said malware/brick be able to transfer through save files? I have been downloading a lot 100% save files to go try out as of lately. Also it's on a wii u running in vwii mode.


Nope, this little kiddy just quickly smacked something together to ruin our day, so nothing should come of it in save files.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> From what we've seen, *it's not very cute*. Keep that in mind .
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Whatever the name is, these people are pricks.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Jack54782 said:


> Whatever the name is, these people are pricks.


More attention-seekers if you ask me. That is this guy's main goal anyway.


----------



## jesus96 (Sep 2, 2019)

they are mad because the wii won the past generation?


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

jesus96 said:


> they are mad because the wii won the past generation?


No, they just want attention, and here they got it: a troll made it to the gbatemp front page.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

Guys! Use Emunand! Not that hard. Only important homebrew apps I use on the Switch is EdiZon for backing up/restoring save data and Tinfoil by blawar to handle files, install NSP and XCI, download things off my google drive link and much more. What more do you guys need? Unban switch homebrew app?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

CrisFTW said:


> Guys! Use Emunand! Not that hard. Only important homebrew apps I use on the Switch is EdiZon for backing up/restoring save data and Tinfoil by blawar to handle files, install NSP and XCI, download things off my google drive link and much more. What more do you guys need? Unban switch homebrew app?


Uhm... Some people use homebrew that's *not* related to piracy, y'know.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Anyway, stuff like this can go waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far, while the situation can be tackled with in a calm way, without even knowing it. In other words: Please unpin this, the guy who started all this wants attention, and now you're giving him what he wants.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

Please unpin, it's just a troll. He has got too much attention.
They have no ways of spreading this around, as far as we know they can't even afford their own server to store the malware and provide fake download links.


----------



## grunt22fox (Sep 2, 2019)

Why was this even pinned? You're giving this guy attention that he WANTS, and by the time that he sees all of this, he's going to be encouraged even more, therefore spreading this shit and getting him to do even more. I doubt this was even done with effort, he probably just copy-pasted some code snippets from pastebin.org and called it a day. Do not give this attention whore any more views, delete the post or unpin it at the very least.

You're making people paranoid about this, and it's hurting us all.

And in response to your response, you are doing more harm than good. Even though you did not directly mention him or his Github page, you still directly mentioned his project name, which someone could easily find, which would lead to fearmongering. If you wanted to create awareness, you didn't have to blow this up, as you are worsening the problem more than it should be.


----------



## Deleted member 398281 (Sep 2, 2019)

Why even is this pinned? You're only giving this person the attention they're looking for. This is the internet, people themselves should be responsible for whatever happens to their system by downloading homebrew. Making a huge announcement about a possible threat (which, let's be honest, there's way more threats than just this one) is only causing unnecessary drama and attention.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

These concerns have been addressed before - we're not linking to the Github, we're not mentioning him by name and we're not trying to cause a panic, we simply want users to be aware that perhaps they shouldn't install applications given to them by shady actors, nor should they download unverified binaries and just run them willy-nilly. He's not getting any publicity from this and I see no harm in warning users about potential threats made against the community, actionable or not.


----------



## grunt22fox (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> These concerns have been addressed before - we're not linking to the Github, we're not mentioning him by name and we're not trying to cause a panic, we simply want users to be aware that perhaps they shouldn't install applications given to them by shady actors, nor should they download unverified binaries and just run them willy-nilly. He's not getting any publicity from this and I see no harm in warning users about potential threats made against the community, actionable or not.



He is getting plenty of publicity in this, as you directly mentioned and quoted his project. I don't see your point here.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Still, you're posting his text he posted on his website here. That still is what this guy is looking for: *His text in a GBAtemp thread.*

Simply remove the spoilered part from the thread and people will no longer know who might be doing this from a text file on his website.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

grunt22fox said:


> He is getting plenty of publicity in this, as you directly mentioned and quoted his project. I don't see your point here.


His name is redacted from the document, it's there because it mentions the malware he was planning to deploy, that's the only reason why it's even in the post.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> These concerns have been addressed before - we're not linking to the Github, we're not mentioning him by name and we're not trying to cause a panic, we simply want users to be aware that perhaps they shouldn't install applications given to them by shady actors, nor should they download unverified binaries and just run them willy-nilly. He's not getting any publicity from this and I see no harm in warning users about potential threats made against the community, actionable or not.


You've mentioned specifically their project and their malware. As a moderator in one of the biggest wii modding discord servers (and in the server it all first started), we've attempted our best to ensure the user's creations get ignored entirely- as they are just a troll.
You are definitely giving this publicity, and the person behind this is definitely enjoying their moment of fame.


----------



## Deleted member 398281 (Sep 2, 2019)

You might not be referring to this person in particular, but since creating this thread was a direct response of their actions, it's still indirectly giving this person and their actions attention which, in my opinion, is already too much.


----------



## grunt22fox (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> His name is redacted from the document, it's there because it mentions the malware he was planning to deploy, that's the only reason why it's even in the post.



As I said, even though his name is redacted, it can be easily found as his page is on Github and you're *giving him the attention he wants. He is getting fame from this, and you are only encouraging him to do more.

Viruses die from no hosts, and you've just given this person hundreds of new ones.*


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't know if I'm particularly bothered by how this person feels - if that's how he gets his jollies, that's his deal. With that said, you have a point - we'll remove the quote so that it is no longer attributed to him and his "creations". I hope that resolves the issue. I understand that your intentions are to reduce the level of attention he's getting, but that doesn't fully align with my intention of informing users about possible harm coming their way, which of course may or may not happen. At the end of the day, scene drama and "clowning" doesn't move the needle one bit on my , possible damage done to devices of our users does, so they deserve to be informed.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know if I'm particularly bothered by how this person feels - if that's how he gets his jollies, that's his deal. With that said, you have a point - we'll remove the quote so that it is no longer attributed to him and his "creations". I hope that resolves the issue. I understand that your intentions are to reduce the level of attention he's getting, but that doesn't fully align with my intention of informing users about possible harm coming their way, which of course may or may not happen. At the end of the day, scene drama and "clowning" doesn't move the needle one bit on my radar, possible damage done to decides of our users does, so they deserve to be informed.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know if I'm particularly bothered by how this person feels - if that's how he gets his jollies, that's his deal. With that said, you have a point - we'll remove the quote so that it is no longer attributed to him and his "creations". I hope that resolves the issue. I understand that your intentions are to reduce the level of attention he's getting, but that doesn't fully align with my intention of informing users about possible harm coming their way, which of course may or may not happen. At the end of the day, scene drama and "clowning" doesn't move the needle one bit on my radar, possible damage done to decides of our users does, so they deserve to be informed.


Thank you, means a lot to us!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

You're most welcome. You guys do your thing and we'll do ours.


----------



## grunt22fox (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know if I'm particularly bothered by how this person feels - if that's how he gets his jollies, that's his deal. With that said, you have a point - we'll remove the quote so that it is no longer attributed to him and his "creations". I hope that resolves the issue. I understand that your intentions are to reduce the level of attention he's getting, but that doesn't fully align with my intention of informing users about possible harm coming their way, which of course may or may not happen. At the end of the day, scene drama and "clowning" doesn't move the needle one bit on my radar, possible damage done to decides of our users does, so they deserve to be informed.



Thank you for your understanding and handling of the situation. You've saved us all a lot of pain.


----------



## Artuto (Sep 2, 2019)

While I agree this is an asshole move to create a program to brick and screw NANDs and installations; we should not give (more) attention to him because thats just going to make him "stronger".

Redacting the names is just useless because you can just search the text in GitHub and the repo and the author will appear. 

Please unpin this, just panickes users that are browsing normally in GBATemp and out of the blue they see a post without major information about someone who is distributing a bricker, if they are smart enough they will not run homebrew from untrusted sources, but others will definitely fall.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

Artuto said:


> While I agree this is an asshole move to create a program to brick and screw NANDs and installations; we should not give (more) attention to him because thats just going to make him "stronger".
> 
> Redacting the names is just useless because you can just search the text in GitHub and the repo and the author will appear.
> 
> Please unpin this, just panickes users that are browsing normally in GBATemp and out of the blue they see a post without major information about someone who is distributing a bricker, if they are smart enough they will not run homebrew from untrusted sources, but others will definitely fall.


The text has been removed for that reason, I haven't considered that originally. Sweeping the problem under the carpet is like being ill and not going to the hospital because "that's where people go to die" - if there is a potential outbreak coming soon, courtesy of a troll with too much time on his hands, it's better to be informed.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

this is why i don't download from this site's download center, nothing bad about the center but i just like to be safe and download from the official sources.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 2, 2019)

Reploid said:


> So terrorists wants to destroy wiis?



Just to be assholes it seems.


----------



## RivenMain (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm not overly against the practices of malware. It's kinda the opposite approach to instead of allowing people to  beg for hacks and piracy they'd rather let them know they are a threat. My only issue is the threat on the site. More frankly the amount of control they have to ddos.


----------



## gemsticks (Sep 2, 2019)

Damn, right when I was going to try to learn to make a basic homebrew app for the wii


----------



## wolf-snake (Sep 2, 2019)

*Laughs in Wii U*


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

gemsticks said:


> Damn, right when I was going to try to learn to make a basic homebrew app for the wii


It's a perfect time to do so!
Don't let the possibilty of malware demotivate you, we had those on PCs for years


----------



## bandithedoge (Sep 2, 2019)

Yet another reason to have your eyes open all the time and not run random shit with no source.


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm wondering if running the Wii in Emunand would save the sysnand from brick?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 2, 2019)

_Ah shit, here we go again_
I bet *[DATA EXPUNGED]* is getting a kick out of this lol.
In other news, I'm interviewing the creator of these brickers on Discord. He's even admitted that a driving factor in doing this was attention!


----------



## james50a (Sep 2, 2019)

Let be honest it's probably Nintendo uploading this crap, or paying someone to. No one profits in random bricks except them by scaring others


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 2, 2019)

james50a said:


> Let be honest it's probably Nintendo uploading this crap, or paying someone to. No one profits in random bricks except them by scaring others


Why would Nintendo be uploading Wii brickers to a random internet gaming forum? Don't forget that they've stopped officially-supporting the console...


----------



## piratesephiroth (Sep 2, 2019)

grunt22fox said:


> As I said, even though his name is redacted, it can be easily found as his page is on Github and you're *giving him the attention he wants. He is getting fame from this, and you are only encouraging him to do more.
> 
> Viruses die from no hosts, and you've just given this person hundreds of new ones.*


lolwut. This is a bit more serious threat than the DS brickers though, because those only worked on the first models (DS Lite requires you to short a connection in order to enable writing)
Once he gets his brickers floating around, they'll always be a threat because the Wiis can't be patched and there's no "anti-virus" for it.

Keeping quiet about it won't help anyone at all. The first post should explain exactly whats happening, what are the dangers and maybe ridicule the guy a little.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhm... Some people use homebrew that's *not* related to piracy, y'know.


I know what you're saying but really people need to setup emunand for anything they use that is unknown for the Switch and anything Nintendo related. Didn't think it would go this far where even on the piracy side , people ask about a popular game is safe to install and making pointless threads of one single game's md5 to avoid a brick. Now I'm definitely gonna see more questions about "random homebrew app safe to use?". At least I know the situation now thanks to you. We should all always be careful what we download and install


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> lolwut. This is a bit more serious threat than the DS brickers though, because those only worked on the first models (DS Lite requires you to short a connection in order to enable writing)
> Once he gets his brickers floating around, they'll always be a threat because the Wiis can't be patched and there's no "anti-virus" for it.
> 
> Keeping quiet about it won't help anyone at all. The first post should explain exactly whats happening, what are the dangers and maybe ridicule the guy a little.


Technically there is an "anti-virus" for it,
Anyone with a wii early enough to be capable of bootmii instaled on boot2 is pretty much immune to this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

CrisFTW said:


> I know what you're saying but really people need to setup emunand for anything they use that is unknown for the Switch and anything Nintendo related. Didn't think it would go this far where even on the piracy side , people ask about a popular game is safe to install and making pointless threads of one single game's md5 to avoid a brick. Now I'm definitely gonna see more questions about "random homebrew app safe to use?". At least I know the situation now thanks to you. We should all always be careful what we download and install


Oh, everyone should run EmuNAND or any other redirected firmware method on their devices, I was replying to the latter part of the post. There is so much more to homebrew than just installing backups.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

How to check if downloaded programs are legit except than downloading from trusted sources?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

sks316 said:


> _Ah shit, here we go again_
> I bet *[DATA EXPUNGED]* is getting a kick out of this lol.
> In other news, I'm interviewing the creator of these brickers on Discord. He's even admitted that a driving factor in doing this was attention!


Considering the fact that now everybody and their dog knows about his 300 IQ plan of bricking people's consoles and telling them about it beforehand, he's going to go down in history as the "exceptional" hacker who bricked zero Wii's, I'm not sure if that was his intention. His scheme might've worked somewhat if he didn't give us a Cartoon Network super villain speech. It's a laughable attempt, but still, it warranted a warning at least.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 2, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> This is a bit more serious threat than the DS brickers though, because those only worked on the first models (DS Lite requires you to short a connection in order to enable writing)


Not really - on both the original and the Lite only the first few blocks are protected in hardware, and only if you installed Flashme you have a minimal system fully fitting in the protected area...

...and while on a Lite you can simply swap the wifi card without soldering, the original is a lot easier to reflash via a PC and no$gba


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> How to check if downloaded programs are legit except than downloading from trusted sources?


You can google search their MD5 checksum, I've seen a few posts about it here already that state MD5 checksums to look out for.
You can also do a quick look through an hex editor, the currently existing malware is so poorly done you can know all it does just by looking at the binary.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 Is best Doggo tbh. 10/10 would head pat and give ear scritches to


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> You can google search their MD5 checksum, I've seen a few posts about it here already that state MD5 checksums to look out for.
> You can also do a quick look through an hex editor, the currently existing malware is so poorly done you can know all it does just by looking at the binary.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I thought the checksum will be identical to the legit programs. At least that's what I read out of the speech.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> I thought the checksum will be identical to the legit programs. At least that's what I read out of the speech.


Absolutely not, checksums are different for every file.
If a file is identical, it's checksum is identical as well, checksums are often used by download managers and package managers to verify a download was not tampered with or was not corrupted during download.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> I thought the checksum will be identical to the legit programs. At least that's what I read out of the speech.


A cursory read of his statement makes me think that the program he made will make small alterations to his malware that will result in a new and unique checksum for the app. That doesn't stop the user from opening the file before installing or launching it to look at the contents though, so again, it's very nice of him to announce his malicious intentions.



Lorderpy said:


> Absolutely not, checksums are different for every file.
> If a file is identical, it's checksum is identical as well, checksums are often used by download managers and package managers to verify a download was not tampered with or was not corrupted during download.


That's correct.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> Absolutely not, checksums are different for every file.
> If a file is identical, it's checksum is identical as well, checksums are often used by download managers and package managers to verify a download was not tampered with or was not corrupted during download.


That's also my knowledge. But MD5 isn't a good algorithm.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> That's also my knowledge. But MD5 isn't a good algorithm.


I agree, but the user posting those checksums has only provided MD5s
I'd recommend SHA256 for general usage.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> I agree, but the user posting those checksums has only provided MD5s
> I'd recommend SHA256 for general usage.


True.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lorderpy said:


> I agree, but the user posting those checksums has only provided MD5s
> I'd recommend SHA256 for general usage.


Do you think only the Wii is affected?


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> True.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Do you think only the Wii is affected?


This specific case directly affects the Wii U's vWii as well, but such malware has been a long term issue, mainly on nintendo's portables.
The DS family of systems has a rich history with that.
Of course, this is not common at all and you won't be able to find it anywhere attempting to diguise as a known app, even if you really want to find it.
There's no reason to start being paranoid, just a general precaution to make sure you treat wii executeables in the same way as windows executeables- make sure you trust the source, the developers, and take further look into the file.


----------



## Boured (Sep 2, 2019)

Spooky, to bad I don't use many apps on my wii lol.

Or really any hacked console for that matter. Even if I do, backups mah dudes.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

There, with this stupid public thread, you've given him what he wanted.



 

Good job GBAtemp.


----------



## grunt22fox (Sep 2, 2019)

piratesephiroth said:


> lolwut. This is a bit more serious threat than the DS brickers though, because those only worked on the first models (DS Lite requires you to short a connection in order to enable writing)
> Once he gets his brickers floating around, they'll always be a threat because the Wiis can't be patched and there's no "anti-virus" for it.
> 
> Keeping quiet about it won't help anyone at all. The first post should explain exactly whats happening, what are the dangers and maybe ridicule the guy a little.



I acknowledge that, but we shouldn't encourage the guy, if you know what I mean


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> There, with this stupid public thread, you've given him what he wanted.
> 
> Good job GBAtemp.


I'm not entirely sure why I'm supposed to be bothered by that. I don't care about how he feels or whether he's happy or not, that doesn't affect me in any way. This entire thread consists of people (rightfully) dunking on him - maybe he's into getting embarrassed in public, that's none of my business.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not entirely sure why I'm supposed to be bothered by that.



We were preventing trying to give him attention, and you have started a thread that causes nothing but confusion and drama. You could've either discussed this with your moderation team so they can be prepared. Or even better, you could've made this thread when an actual GBAtemp/WiiBrew attack was happening. You're dropping gas on fire at the moment.



Foxi4 said:


> maybe he's into getting embarrassed in public



No he isn't, he wanted attention and his text on a website.


----------



## gemsticks (Sep 2, 2019)

oh boy


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> We were preventing trying to give him attention, and you have started a thread that causes nothing but confusion and drama. You could've either discussed this with your moderation team so they can be prepared. Or even better, you could've made this thread when an actual GBAtemp/WiiBrew attack was happening. You're dropping gas on fire at the moment.
> 
> No he isn't, he wanted attention and his text on a website.


The PSA was consulted with the rest of the team. Our responsibility is to *this* community - I don't care what happens outside of it. If he gets his jollies for getting clowned on by thousands of people who are laughing at his pitiful stunt, that's his deal. My deal is protecting users of this site from potentially malicious software that he threatened to upload here. I'm not going to be pushed around by a script kiddie with nothing better to do, I don't care what he wants, I'm just telling people to exercise caution when it's warranted - there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## grunt22fox (Sep 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> We were preventing trying to give him attention, and you have started a thread that causes nothing but confusion and drama. You could've either discussed this with your moderation team so they can be prepared. Or even better, you could've made this thread when an actual GBAtemp/WiiBrew attack was happening. You're dropping gas on fire at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> No he isn't, he wanted attention and his text on a website.



well let's be fair, it's too late to do anything now, and we should just make sure mods don't do anything like this in the future. I do agree though.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 2, 2019)

@Foxi4 did everything right. No one cares what this clown bricker feels or thinks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

grunt22fox said:


> well let's be fair, it's too late to do anything now, and we should just make sure mods don't do anything like this in the future. I do agree though.


I don't understand your mindset at all - he's released malicious software before and he's threatening to release more of it, on a larger scale - people should know. Encourage him? To do what? He's going to do whatever he wants to do either way, and we're going to have a good belly laugh out of it since it will fail miserably. If he wants to be famous for being an idiot, that's fine. It's your protestations that I find odd - no harm can come from being more careful about what you install on your system. This will all blow over in due time and the post will be unpinned - this isn't the first time the community has dealt with brickers and it isn't the last. We've been through this on the DS, 3DS and the Wii before, it's an old and tired spiel.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> My deal is protecting users of this site from potentially malicious software that he threatened to upload here... ...there's nothing wrong with that.


Absolutely nothing wrong with that, I agree. But like I said, could've you at least posted this PSA when an actual bricker attack was going down? Just a thread with some countdown means nothing. If this guy posted these brickers a day beforehand, this post wouldn't even have existed.

Anyway, fuck this shit, this script-kiddie is now the internet's damn buisness. I'm already fucking triggerd over this guy, I shouldn't have made that fucking CrashMe article in the first fucking place.

Fuck this post and fuck this literal circus.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that, I agree. But like I said, could've you at least posted this PSA when an actual bricker attack was going down? Just a thread with some countdown means nothing. If this guy posted these brickers a day beforehand, this post wouldn't even have existed.
> 
> Anyway, fuck this shit, this script-kiddie is now the internet's damn buisness. I'm already fucking triggerd over this guy, I shouldn't have made that fucking CrashMe article in the first fucking place.
> 
> Fuck this post and fuck this literal circus.


You'd rather if users were warned *after* the first bricks start popping up as opposed to before? No offense, but that makes no sense to me. If this was a random guy who has never released malware before, we would've summarily ignored it, as we often do with non-credible threats. This is not the case - he has a history of posting malware, so we're just warning users about him.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> You'd rather if users were warned *after* the first bricks start popping up as opposed to before? No offense, but that makes no sense to me. If this was a random guy who has never released malware before, we would've summarily ignored it, as we often do with non-credible threats. This is not the case - he has a history of posting malware, so we're just warning users about him.


Like I said, this script kiddie is now your buisness. I give up. Cya later, fuckin' GBAtemp.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 2, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that, I agree. But like I said, could've you at least posted this PSA when an actual bricker attack was going down? Just a thread with some countdown means nothing. If this guy posted these brickers a day beforehand, this post wouldn't even have existed.
> 
> Anyway, fuck this shit, this script-kiddie is now the internet's damn buisness. I'm already fucking triggerd over this guy, I shouldn't have made that fucking CrashMe article in the first fucking place.
> 
> Fuck this post and fuck this literal circus.


Foxi4 is correct at this point though, the post no longer directly mentions the specified malware and the script kiddie.
This post can now be taken as a general warning, and awareness of the existence of such malware for the Nintendo Wii should be spread around.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> Foxi4 is correct at this point though, the post no longer directly mentions the specified malware and the script kiddie.
> This is can now be taken as a general warning and that's definitely something that should be spread around for awareness of the existence of such malware for the Nintendo Wii.


I don't understand why we're supposed to walk around on egg shells lest we provoke some no-name copy paste idiot. I'm not going to change my decisions based on what a less-than-clever manchild thinks or does. The entire purpose of the post is to raise awareness, it's not "starting a panic". What *is* causing people to panic is users freaking out that "getting mentioned" will "encourage" someone to do more harm when they're already intending to do harm. There's no reason to freak out, nothing's happened yet, and nothing will if we're careful and diligent when installing software, which we should be anyway, regardless of the circumstances. I'm not going to argue about this any further, it is what it is.


----------



## grunt22fox (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't understand why we're supposed to walk around on egg shells lest we provoke some no-name copy paste idiot. I'm not going to change my decisions based on what a less-than-clever manchild thinks or does. The entire purpose of the post is to raise awareness, it's not "starting a panic". What *is* causing people to panic is users freaking out that "getting mentioned" will "encourage" someone to do more harm when they're already intending to do harm. There's no reason to freak out, nothing's happened yet, and nothing will if we're careful and diligent when installing software, which we should be anyway, regardless of the circumstances. I'm not going to argue about this any further, it is what it is.



Fair enough. Have a good one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

grunt22fox said:


> Fair enough. Have a good one.


I hope you can see things my way once the dust settles, I have to look after my flock first and foremost. No offense, I know where you guys are coming from, I did my best to accommodate.


----------



## iyenal (Sep 2, 2019)

Priiloader and you're good to go (in case of Wii).
Plus most of these brickers are written by novices, like Wii Pong which can literally be made in 2 lines of code: printf and NAND write.


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 2, 2019)

iyenal said:


> Priiloader and you're good to go (in case of Wii).


It does not protect against targeted attacks as it modifies the System Menu IOS, a malicious program could easily overwrite that, just as easily as the Priiloader installer does so when you install Priiloader.


----------



## iyenal (Sep 2, 2019)

SomeGamer said:


> It does not protect against targeted attacks as it modifies the System Menu IOS, a malicious program could easily overwrite that, just as easily as the Priiloader installer does so when you install Priiloader.



Yep it's true that Priiloader can be made unoperable on purpose, but as far as I know it's not the case for the Wii brickers so far found.


----------



## SomeGamer (Sep 2, 2019)

iyenal said:


> Yep it's true that Priiloader can be made unoperable on purpose, but as far as I know it's not the case for the Wii brickers so far found.


So far yeah, but the guy who was the reason why the mods wrote this warning post mentioned making a targeted Priiloader attack.
Note: I only assume you haven't seen the original post before his message got removed as this was your first post in this thread.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 2, 2019)

iyenal said:


> Yep it's true that Priiloader can be made unoperable on purpose, but as far as I know it's not the case for the Wii brickers so far found.


Wrong. Check [DATA EXPUNGED]'s website again. There's supposedly one in the works that kills Priiloader.


----------



## Alkéryn (Sep 2, 2019)

Those are really dumb tho
That's a no skill attack, a 12yo could do that
nonetheless it is still annoying but i just don't get why you would do that, it is pointless, put you at risk (legaly), you get no reconaissance or reputation as no skill are required to do that, really skiddy level.
and you might piss off some people but really it isn't even fun, there are much more rewarding trolls to do.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Sep 2, 2019)

Are these people really so fucking pathetic and egotistic that they feel the urge to brick other people's consoles?


----------



## Justinde75 (Sep 2, 2019)

Good thing I lost my switch so they cant attack it lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Are these people really so fucking pathetic and egotistic that they feel the urge to brick other people's consoles?


They just want to be remembered for something, even if that something is turbo stupid. I'd rather make our forum members aware of any shenanigans so that the author of the malware doesn't get the satisfaction of doing any damage. Naturally he might not even post anything here, which means I'll end up with egg on my face, but I'd rather have that then to see you guys get hit - that's our job here.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

lol


----------



## csmcapthy (Sep 2, 2019)

Arsehole incels with nothing better to do. What's the fucking benefit to them? It's just sad.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 2, 2019)

@Foxi4 , thanks again for handling this. I feel safer knowing what's going on, honestly. You did the right thing. You guys protected us with this info. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 2, 2019)

Now THIS is an avengers level threat.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pLaYeR^^ said:


> Is only the Wii affected?


well, pikabricker exists, so there is a chance someone might decide to change some code and yeah.


----------



## Dominator211 (Sep 2, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 178198​Just a short Public Service Announcement for our users, particularly the ones who like their Homebrew on Nintendo platforms. The Homebrew community tends to be positive and participating in it is a recipe for a good time, but no group of people is free of bad actors with too much time on their hands. We have reason to believe that in the near future we'll see a lot of suspicious uploads of innocent-looking applications that are actually concealed console brickers and viruses. We came across a disconcerting threat against our site, among others, made by a Wii malware creator.
> 
> The safety of our users is our number one priority, so we strongly urge forum-goers to be weary of applications uploaded to the site recently, particularly if they come from relatively new accounts. We apologise for this inconvenience, but sadly there is little we can do besides staying vigilant and dealing swiftly with any and all suspicious content.
> 
> Stay safe, and keep on Tempin'!


So did you get the guy or what\?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 2, 2019)

I've been using nsp verify and nx info to determine if switch files are safe or corrupted.  I also have the entire wad catalogue for wiiware safe.  it's very sad that things are like this.  homebrew is different, because I believe some will show a false positive as being unsafe.  I've downloaded no homebrew, since I haven't hacked my switch (just downloaded games I bought, which is a lot).


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2019)

My wii is already Bricked! HAHAHAHAHAH THEY WONT BE ABLE TO BRICK MINE!
(slowly cries)


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

Carlos_Knijnik said:


> My wii is already Bricked! HAHAHAHAHAH THEY WONT BE ABLE TO BRICK MINE!
> (slowly cries)


You okay m8?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2019)

Underguy573 said:


> You okay m8?


nope


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2019)

Lmao theres no way anyone is making Wii malware in 2019. It's probably for Switch or something.

Who cares anyway, I hope you all brick your switch so you all can finally put it down and play games that are actually worth a shit rather than generic anime games, the most half assed Nintendo sequels ever, and 5 year old ports that are often worse than the originals.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Lmao theres no way anyone is making Wii malware in 2019. It's probably for Switch or something.
> 
> Who cares anyway, I hope you all brick your switch so you all can finally put it down and play games that are actually worth a shit rather than generic anime games, the most half assed Nintendo sequels ever, and 5 year old ports that are often worse than the originals.


No need to get salty


----------



## CORE (Sep 2, 2019)

FuckMii.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2019)

CORE said:


> FuckMii.


good name for a bricker


----------



## godreborn (Sep 2, 2019)

Carlos_Knijnik said:


> good name for a bricker



or "this_is_not_a_bricker_.wad"


----------



## CORE (Sep 2, 2019)

Fckn Assholes doing shit like this dont let me catch u in a dark alleyway.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2019)

godreborn said:


> or "this_is_not_a_bricker_.wad"


i bricked my wii with the program called crap and Newer Super Mario Bros Wii.
yey


----------



## godreborn (Sep 2, 2019)

crap is that channel creator, right?  I used to have it on my old pc.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2019)

godreborn said:


> crap is that channel creator, right?  I used to have it on my old pc.


yes


----------



## Jordanm64 (Sep 2, 2019)

What is the fucking point?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2019)

Jordanm64 said:


> What is the fucking point?


getting attention


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 2, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> My wii is already Bricked! HAHAHAHAHAH THEY WONT BE ABLE TO BRICK MINE!
> (slowly cries)


I am guessing you didn't install boot2 Bootmii


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 3, 2019)

Underguy573 said:


> I am guessing you didn't install boot2 Bootmii


yeah


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 3, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Lmao theres no way anyone is making Wii malware in 2019. It's probably for Switch or something.
> 
> Who cares anyway, I hope you all brick your switch so you all can finally put it down and play games that are actually worth a shit rather than generic anime games, the most half assed Nintendo sequels ever, and 5 year old ports that are often worse than the originals.


damn man who shit in your cornflakes lol

Anyway on the topic of the thread, it's incredible in its own bizarre way that people still care enough about the Wii to do this, especially with how easy and cheap they are to replace. Are they just trying to flex their knowledge of the system or something? It's a shame they aren't putting their skills to more productive use tbh


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 3, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Lmao theres no way anyone is making Wii malware in 2019. It's probably for Switch or something.
> 
> Who cares anyway, I hope you all brick your switch so you all can finally put it down and play games that are actually worth a shit rather than generic anime games, the most half assed Nintendo sequels ever, and 5 year old ports that are often worse than the originals.



How dare people play on their preferred platform?! I assume you feel this way about the Vita, right?


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Sep 3, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Lmao theres no way anyone is making Wii malware in 2019. It's probably for Switch or something.
> 
> Who cares anyway, I hope you all brick your switch so you all can finally put it down and play games that are actually worth a shit rather than generic anime games, the most half assed Nintendo sequels ever, and 5 year old ports that are often worse than the originals.


Yea well, i hope your dick gets bricked.


----------



## LyuboA (Sep 3, 2019)

Complete Morons with VERY LOW self esteem trying to feel like man hahaha


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 3, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Is only the Wii affected?


No, just about every console after the SNES that can run homebrew


----------



## godreborn (Sep 3, 2019)

if it's the switch, try checking with nx info.  it will tell you if it's safe.  plus, verify with nsp verify in case of data corruption, which I've come across several times.


----------



## fyredragon (Sep 3, 2019)

1NOOB said:


> lol xD why go after the wii ... so you are targeting people who still use the wii , but have to hack it and use new files you are uploading (is there anything still being updated for the wii ? lol like just block new files for wii xD ) .... the pool of potential user they are trying to reach is kinda small xD


XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## PatrickJr (Sep 3, 2019)

Well that’s pretty scummy


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Sep 3, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> Lmao theres no way anyone is making Wii malware in 2019. It's probably for Switch or something.
> 
> Who cares anyway, I hope you all brick your switch so you all can finally put it down and play games that are actually worth a shit rather than generic anime games, the most half assed Nintendo sequels ever, and 5 year old ports that are often worse than the originals.



I'm sorry that you're having such a tough time right now, just remember it's not your fault that your parents are fighting, and things will get better at school in time. Hang in there, champ.


----------



## ElTacoDestroyer (Sep 3, 2019)

I guess theses guys are what you call "Blackhats" - Doing malicious things because they can.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 3, 2019)

Well if it wasn't enough with Wii owners bricking their console by themselves, now they can get some help on that matter...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 3, 2019)

Did something happen?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 3, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Did something happen?


Not yet. Only drama.


----------



## snobbysteven (Sep 3, 2019)

What idiots lol. Got nothing better to do.


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 3, 2019)

How long is the neckbeard?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Please look and read through the Wii hacking Forum,there are daily Threads and Posts and many questions about Modding the Wii.
> Enough "Customers"  would I say.



Even so, what else is new on the homebrew end of things on the Wii itself? It can play up to the fourth generation of consoles and up to the sixth generation of handhelds (that actually mattered) when it comes to the realm of practicality. All one needs to do is follow old tutorials from the era of YT littered with Unregistered Hypercams, Windows XP, Windows Movie Maker, and this classic theme:



Like, I wouldn't be surprised that new things and improvements have been added to what was there when I used the Wii back in the day, but at the end of the day, the Switch can do everything the Wii can and more, but better! :/

Which is why this is all the more pathetic that someone would write some programs that would brick Wii's that are already probably screaming in pain from all the dust many of the things collected when most people in my generation (and I can speak, because I remember when no one would shut up about the Wii back in 2006-2009 in middle/high school) stopped giving a shit and Call of Duty *insert year here* was the talk of the town. This would be like if I wrote homebrew to brick an NES in 2019! Like, why would you be an asshole to do that just because you can?

To end this post expressing my asking WTF is the point of people writing bricking code for a Wii in 2019 (let alone using a Wii in 2019 IMHO, but I'm typing from a HTPC armed with 16GB of DDR4 RAM, an i7-8700k, and a GTX 1080) on a positive note, Trance 009 Sound System is an awesome song! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SexiestManAlive said:


> Yea well, i hope your dick gets bricked.



I'm just gonna leave the guy you're replying to's meltdown here:

https://gbatemp.net/entry/why-i-hate-the-switch-and-this-current-era-of-nintendo.16119/


----------



## GbaNober (Sep 3, 2019)

Probably Attention seekers smh


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2019)

Memoir said:


> How dare people play on their preferred platform?! I assume you feel this way about the Vita, right?


No the Vita has good games and was doing console gaming on the go way before.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 3, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen, we got 'em


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we got 'em


I've noticed that earlier today as well, but I'm not sure that's a good thing. Previously we at least had some insight in terms of the code, now we have nothing. No matter, I don't think it's a serious threat anyway, just one I wanted users to be aware of.


----------



## HentGvd (Sep 3, 2019)

haha i only once Bricked my psp.... that was painful. But brickin my PS3 on ITA let me tell you.... that was a hell of a pain


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 3, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we got 'em


About time!


Foxi4 said:


> I've noticed that earlier today as well, but I'm not sure that's a good thing. Previously we at least had some insight in terms of the code, now we have nothing. No matter, I don't think it's a serious threat anyway, just one I wanted users to be aware of.


All he had there is poor random forks and crappy modifications to the source of other software. The URL he included in his modified "RiiConnect24 Patcher" was removed from the host by request, although he was not aware.
We have copies of all of their "bricking" crap- it's good that it's no longer out there in the public, in GitHub.
The script kiddie also had private information about another user in the wii scene, including a full body photo of them- in a repository dedicated to sharing it.
Additionaly, after violating all of these rules- they abused the edit feature in GitHub to make a pull request- a joke.
(They also created several "nudes" repositories but eneded up deleting them shortly after)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 3, 2019)

Robfozz said:


> No the Vita has good games and was doing console gaming on the go way before.



Persona 4 Golden? That's it!? Console gaming on the go done first!!?? As if the latter ever mattered in something being done better, let alone right!



I have a recommendation: keep your opinions to yourself. Then you won't get destroyed by people older and more experienced than you!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 3, 2019)

Will the bricking ever stop?


----------



## Lunar_Magika (Sep 3, 2019)

Well, as if it was a pain in the ass to unbrick my 3DS already (installed Luma CFW w/ A9LH like an idiot) now I have to be cautious of hardbrickng retards, nice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Underguy573 said:


> I requested for their virgin account to be banned for violating the Terms of Service (uploading viruses/malware)



So Console brickers ain't gettin' no pussy? (or dick, who am I to judge) LOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2019)

Lorderpy said:


> About time!
> 
> All he had there is poor random forks and crappy modifications to the source of other software. The URL he included in his modified "RiiConnect24 Patcher" was removed from the host by request, although he was not aware.
> We have copies of all of their "bricking" crap- it's good that it's no longer out there in the public, in GitHub.
> ...


I'm glad to hear there's a backup. I did see the code for some of these apps during my little investigation and he didn't even remove comments with credits for the original creators, hence some initial confusion regarding innocents being involved in this nonsense. It was very, very sloppy indeed - typical copy-paste job with no flair or flourish to it.


----------



## DANOMINATOR (Sep 3, 2019)

Nintendo ninjas are getting to the site! There's no way that Tempers would be this terrible!

...right?


----------



## jamezfat (Sep 3, 2019)

ahh takes me back to when DS brickers were a common threat lol


----------



## Larsenv (Sep 3, 2019)

I wonder why the guy decided to target a "classic" console instead of something like the Switch... The Wii though? Pfft


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 3, 2019)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> No, just about every console after the SNES that can run homebrew


The NES can run homebrew too


----------



## ElTacoDestroyer (Sep 3, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> The NES can run homebrew too



That's cool. I'm definitely going on a YT worm hole dive.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 3, 2019)

ElTacoDestroyer said:


> That's cool. I'm definitely going on a YT worm hole dive.


There is a homebrew app that simulates a Windows 98 on the NES, ive used it one time and it was pretty cool.
There isnt much of homebrew apps for the NES (more so bootlegs), which is understandable and sad at the same time.


----------



## Raindropz (Sep 3, 2019)

Whoever bricks Wiis is dumb and stupid.


----------



## PikachuR77 (Sep 3, 2019)

What happened to all the information on the front page?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2019)

PikachuR77 said:


> What happened to all the information on the front page?


The information originally quoted from the source has been redacted to prevent it from spreading and giving the guy publicity, the message remains the same though - exercise care and don't install binaries from unsavoury sources.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 4, 2019)

Hidden Nintendo agents uploading those stuff


----------



## mironicurse (Sep 4, 2019)

Wii antivirus when?


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Sep 4, 2019)

I think all homebrew loaders/package installers should have a built-in anti-malware feature. One that checks if the homebrew writes important parts of the NAND, which could leave you with a bricked console, and warns the user before installing, like Vitashell when you install a .vpk file only more advanced. And maybe check the hashes against a database of known brickers.


 
What we could do in the meantime is create a separate installation of dolphin, just for testing homebrew, and if nothing happens make a NAND backup before installing/using the homebrew/WAD.


----------



## gaberilde (Sep 4, 2019)

​


Alex4nder001 said:


> What we could do in the meantime is create a separate installation of dolphin, just for testing homebrew, and if nothing happens make a NAND backup before installing/using the homebrew/WAD.



you would also need to rename sd.raw as some of the bricker has a "anti dolphin check" all it does is check if that file is on the nand renaming it bypasses the check on dolphin so if you cant get it to work on there thats why


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Sep 4, 2019)

gaberilde said:


> ​
> you would also need to rename sd.raw as some of the bricker has a "anti dolphin check" all it does is check if that file is on the nand renaming it bypasses the check on dolphin so if you cant get it to work on there thats why


Does that mean we can protect our Wiis by simply placing a file called “sd.raw” on the actual NAND?


----------



## gaberilde (Sep 4, 2019)

Alex4nder001 said:


> Does that mean we can protect our Wiis by simply placing a file called “sd.raw” on the actual NAND?


if that bricker has that cheap anti dolphin code then yeah, you can trick a real wii into a dolphin wii lol it wont work with all brickers only wii bricker 9000/pong so far works


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for sharing info.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 5, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> The NES can run homebrew too


Yeah, but it's not like you can brick anything that came before the N64.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stealphie said:


> There is a homebrew app that simulates a Windows 98 on the NES, ive used it one time and it was pretty cool.
> There isnt much of homebrew apps for the NES (more so bootlegs), which is understandable and sad at the same time.


You sure that wasn't just that chinese win98 famicom bootleg rom?


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Sep 5, 2019)

Will this brick the consoles of emuNAND users too? Or will it just destroy their emuNAND and not their physical NAND?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 5, 2019)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Yeah, but it's not like you can brick anything that came before the N64.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Imma taking about that one, yes.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 5, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> Imma taking about that one, yes.


Yeah, turns out if you run that rom on the famicom, you can use the famicom keyboard!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 5, 2019)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Yeah, turns out if you run that rom on the famicom, you can use the famicom keyboard!


Wow!


----------



## digipimp75 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow, what assholes.   I was going to dust off my ol' Wii and update the softmod.   Guess I'll refrain for the time being lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

Strange,I have the original,first post very different in memory.....

I see,it is maybe for the best for GBAtemp.

Thank you.


----------



## Naendow (Sep 6, 2019)

The original website (containing a timer) and the creators GitHub account is not online anymore. Looks like a pretty dumb troll to me.


----------



## dhtdht020 (Sep 7, 2019)

Naendow said:


> The original website (containing a timer) and the creators GitHub account is not online anymore. Looks like a pretty dumb troll to me.


We proudly got them suspended


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 7, 2019)

YAY!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> View attachment 178198​Just a short Public Service Announcement for our users, particularly the ones who like their Homebrew on Nintendo platforms. The Homebrew community tends to be positive and participating in it is a recipe for a good time, but no group of people is free of bad actors with too much time on their hands. We have reason to believe that in the near future we'll see a lot of suspicious uploads of innocent-looking applications that are actually concealed console brickers and viruses. We came across a disconcerting threat against our site, among others, made by a Wii malware creator.
> 
> The safety of our users is our number one priority, so we strongly urge forum-goers to be weary of applications uploaded to the site recently, particularly if they come from relatively new accounts. We apologise for this inconvenience, but sadly there is little we can do besides staying vigilant and dealing swiftly with any and all suspicious content.
> 
> Stay safe, and keep on Tempin'!


I had an similar thing happen to me.
I had a Animal Crossing Wild World copy, i was playing online then some as***** was using one debug item, which, if you placed enough of these, the game would crash, then he proceeded to put so many in my city, and then crashed, so, i turned off my ds, and turned it on, opened the game, and it crashed, in the title screen.
It was a bad time (insert megalovania here)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 7, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> I had an similar thing happen to me.
> I had a Animal Crossing Wild World copy, i was playing online then some as***** was using one debug item, which, if you placed enough of these, the game would crash, then he proceeded to put so many in my city, and then crashed, so, i turned off my ds, and turned it on, opened the game, and it crashed, in the title screen.
> It was a bad time (insert megalovania here)


"Insert MEGALOVANIA", you say?
I'll do ya one better...
Smash Ultimate remix


On a relevant note, how the fuck does that even happen?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 7, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> I had an similar thing happen to me.
> I had a Animal Crossing Wild World copy, i was playing online then some as***** was using one debug item, which, if you placed enough of these, the game would crash, then he proceeded to put so many in my city, and then crashed, so, i turned off my ds, and turned it on, opened the game, and it crashed, in the title screen.
> It was a bad time (insert megalovania here)


Whoa.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2019)

sks316 said:


> "Insert MEGALOVANIA", you say?
> I'll do ya one better...
> Smash Ultimate remix
> 
> ...



i didnt know why did it happen, i seen a DidYouKnowGaming Animal crossing video and discovered why this did happen.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> I had an similar thing happen to me.
> I had a Animal Crossing Wild World copy, i was playing online then some as***** was using one debug item, which, if you placed enough of these, the game would crash, then he proceeded to put so many in my city, and then crashed, so, i turned off my ds, and turned it on, opened the game, and it crashed, in the title screen.
> It was a bad time (insert megalovania here)


That's pretty scummy. It's a good thing you can just delete a corrupt save file like that, it'd suck to have your cartridge permanently in glitch limbo.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> That's pretty scummy. It's a good thing you can just delete a corrupt save file like that, it'd suck to have your cartridge permanently in glitch limbo.


Yeah, but i lost the cartdrige one day, with some 30 amiibos and wii/wiiu games.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 7, 2019)

Stealphie said:


> Yeah, but i lost the cartdrige one day, with some 30 amiibos and wii/wiiu games.


amiibo? amiibo weren't around during Wild World. You must be thinking about New Leaf.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 7, 2019)

sks316 said:


> amiibo? amiibo weren't around during Wild World. You must be thinking about New Leaf.


i lost it recently
i still had the cartdrige


----------



## windwakemeupinside (Sep 9, 2019)

F in chat for people's Wiis that got hit with this. 

Sad that people are making brickers to try and ruin people's systems.


----------



## elenarguez (Sep 9, 2019)

So should we be worried? Or is it a fucking joke? Lol


----------



## Naendow (Sep 9, 2019)

It isn't a bad idea to be careful, but it seems to be a joke.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2019)

Nothing unusual has been spotted so far and the hacker's Github where his original statement was hosted has since been banned and now 404's. With that said, we treat all threats of this nature seriously and urge our users to be cautious when installing homebrew apps, particularly Wii ones - it's only common sense to verify your binaries.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 10, 2019)

Foxi4 said:


> Nothing unusual has been spotted so far and the hacker's Github where his original statement was hosted has since been banned and now 404's. With that said, we treat all threats of this nature seriously and urge our users to be cautious when installing homebrew apps, particularly Wii ones - it's only common sense to verify your binaries.


It seems he has a new GitHub account and the dates were pushed back by a week.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 10, 2019)

Is something happened now? Or the last few days? Any bricked wiis?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 10, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Is something happened now? Or the last few days? Any bricked wiis?


No.


----------



## BaamAlex (Sep 10, 2019)

Sad...Was it just a bad joke?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Sep 10, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Sad...Was it just a bad joke?


@sks316 said that he postponed it.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 10, 2019)

sks316 said:


> It seems he has a new GitHub account and the dates were pushed back by a week.


So rinse and repeat? People just need to send it to github again?


----------



## Underguy573 (Sep 10, 2019)

I would think so


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Sep 10, 2019)

Once these apps are out, there's no stopping the distribution of them.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 11, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Once these apps are out, there's no stopping the distribution of them.


That's correct, but mods can at least keep it to a minimum on GBAtemp.


----------

